# Savage B-Mag .17 WMR



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I am a rimfire whore......
Saw this for sale on the GCGF and could not resist.
Cannot wait to get it sighted in and try it out on some Yotes!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a few of those. Crazy what it will do to a deers face.


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

mine has become my truck gun, will hurt a hog when shot in the ear. Great looking stock


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Savage 93R17 BSEV. It’s a .17HMR, this is my first WMR.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Is that a new Boyd’s stock? Let me Know if you like it please, I Was thinking about going that route on one of my guns.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Baker8425 said:


> Is that a new Boyd’s stock? Let me Know if you like it please, I Was thinking about going that route on one of my guns.


I have a couple of guns with Boyd’s stocks. I really like the thumb hole stocks. This one has some square edged that I don’t care for but I love the adjustable cheek and length of pull.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> I have a Savage 93R17 BSEV. It’s a .17HMR, this is my first WMR.


WSM?


----------

